# Phalaenopsis adoption



## jjkOC (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'd like to solicit ideas for a recent orchid refugee problem I have. A fancy restaurant owner friend of my parents purchases and replaces Phalaenopsis orchids every few months. My mother thought I could rescue these otherwise healthy, previously bloomed plants from being tossed into the trash. 

My problem is that new orchid orphans will be coming in every few months and I don't have enough space for all of them. 

I have repotted the first batch and the plants are in very good condition, but many (10" leafspan) without flowers and tags. The larger plants (15" leafspan) that still have their flowers have an average of 9-10 flowers/inflorescence, each flower 3-4" in size. 

What I am wondering is if you think anyone on the forum might be interested in adopting some of these Phalaenopsis orchids. I would charge a small adoption fee of $5/small plant and $12/large plant (enough to recover repotting costs).

I welcome any ideas, suggestions and offers! Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2011)

Trade them for plants you want!


----------



## nikv (Jun 24, 2011)

My suggestion is to offer them for sale on eBay. They will hopefully find new homes and be appreciated.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 24, 2011)

Donate them to a local orchid club as is, then you don't have to repot them or ship 'em!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, good new member plants for a society to give away!


----------



## koshki (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree...my OS has a raffle table of plants donated by members at each meeting, and phals get snapped up quickly.

Plus, we can apparently take a tax deduction for the donation. YMMV.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2011)

It's too bad that orchids can become a disposable commodity.

A local society member, friend, and AOS Judge here in Tennessee has a business of "renting" phals to restaurants, offices, weddings... has made some pretty good $ with some solid regular clients, as well as sales and speaking engagements. 

He has most of his rental plants, breeders, and fun stuff in a single (roughly) 20X60 ft GH. He does have a second GH of similar size that is stuffed with grow out and sales stuff.

Maybe you could find a similar business in Ca to adopt them.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 26, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Hi everyone, I'd like to solicit ideas for a recent orchid refugee problem I have. A fancy restaurant owner friend of my parents purchases and replaces Phalaenopsis orchids every few months. My mother thought I could rescue these otherwise healthy, previously bloomed plants from being tossed into the trash.
> 
> My problem is that new orchid orphans will be coming in every few months and I don't have enough space for all of them.
> 
> ...



Your idea is good but the problem is that your adoption fee is already more than the plants sell for at HomeDepot then add on $15 to ship the plant? There is a reason the plants come to you for free.


----------



## Candace (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance pretty much said what I was thinking.


----------



## Marc (Jun 27, 2011)

I've heard that random phal hybrids that lost their flowers make excellent compost. :evil:


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and ideas... well, except for Marc 

I agree with Rick about the wasteful disposable era we live in, from plastics to orchids. I think these Phals would be great for beginners and I will try to discuss options with my local orchid society. 

I will also be keeping some and blooming them out to see what the flowers look like, maybe there will be some nice surprises!


----------



## Marc (Jun 28, 2011)

True they make good beginner plants and even I have a couple which I'm trying to rebloom. 

Getting them to bloom again is an interesting goal and if there are people that you can make happy with them give it a go!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 28, 2011)

*An update!*

Thanks Marc and others for your encouragement. My sister has found some friends, who will adopt some of the Phals! I've put together a 3-page care sheet and hopefully the growers and plants will live happily ever after


----------

